# COLOR DEVELOPMENT ON SMOKED CHEESE



## Sowsage

I wanted to share a few pictures of color development on smoked cheese. I know there are a lot of people looking for nice color on there cheese the first time they try it. Only to find out the smoke flavor is really bitter and not exactly what they were looking for. So for any of you out there looking to cold smoke cheese for the first time just know the color will come with time. I smoked a batch of cheeses on Nov 10th and this is what it looks like right out if the smoker and then after a rest for a little over a month. 

This is right out of the smoker
	

		
			
		

		
	











And here is the pepper jack I just sliced up. Much darker color
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here is some of the Swiss in the vac pac
	

		
			
		

		
	










These were smoked for 3.5 HR. They have great smoke flavor but didnt get the color until after a good rest. Thanks for looking.


----------



## chopsaw

Looks good . I'm  fighting cheese . Always to strong , even after a long rest .  I just bought some more to try again . I'll keep this in mind . Thanks .


----------



## jcam222

That’s interesting. Why does it color up like that over time?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I'm  fighting cheese . Always to strong , even after a long rest .  I just bought some more to try again . I'll keep this in mind . Thanks .



Everyone on here preaches 3+ hours. I've done 2 batches so far - 2 hours and 3 hours - 2 hour batch was much better.


----------



## Sowsage

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I'm  fighting cheese . Always to strong , even after a long rest .  I just bought some more to try again . I'll keep this in mind . Thanks .


How long do you usually smoke for? I do mine 3-3.5 HR. But I like a real Smokey flavor.


----------



## chopsaw

I don't even remember .  The first batch sat in the fridge  for about 2 years before I tried it again . The motz  was good after that time , but the rest I tossed .  I have a block left  from a second try that's 18 months old . 
I think  some of my trouble is from the pellets I used .  I have some good quality pellets now . I need to give it another try .


----------



## Sowsage

jcam222 said:


> That’s interesting. Why does it color up like that over time?


I have no idea why but when I was first trying to smoke cheese I was always looking to get a nice color. And then after a rest it was horible. I finally gave up on the color idea and just smoked for a couple HR and it turned out great. And that's when I found out the color comes after time anyway. Its weird.


----------



## chopsaw

Yeah , my nephew brought some to a family get together  a few months ago . It was fantastic .  Only a couple weeks old , and no color at all . Said he used dust and a soldering iron .


----------



## Sowsage

Derek717 said:


> Everyone on here preaches 3+ hours. I've done 2 batches so far - 2 hours and 3 hours - 2 hour batch was much better.


I'm going to say it probably has a lot to do with preferences and also different set ups. 3.5 HR is my max and i like real strong smoke.


----------



## Sowsage

chopsaw said:


> Yeah , my nephew brought some to a family get together  a few months ago . It was fantastic .  Only a couple weeks old , and no color at all . Said he used dust and a soldering iron .


I've been told dust makes a big difference. I have not tried it yet but I'm planning in it


----------



## eddiememphis

One of the first things I smoked in my GMG was cheese. 







Filled a pan with water, froze it, insulated it from the grate so it wouldn't melt by conduction. Swiss and cheddar. Smoked for two hours at 150°.







Fresh off the grill...







About four hours later. I wiped the grease off, wrapped them in plastic and two in the fridge, two in the freezer.

Six days later started eating the refrigerated ones. Very tasty, smoky throughout. Very little difference in color from smoking day,

Ate the frozen ones much later but noticed no difference in taste or color.


----------



## eddiememphis

jcam222 said:


> That’s interesting. Why does it color up like that over time?


My guess is whatever water and oil that comes to the surface while smoking mixes with the smoke particulates that have adhered to the surface and dissolves, darkening the exterior of the cheese. Since most of this is occurring at a low temperature and under wraps, the process is slowed down.

But i'm a cook, not a seismologist.


----------



## Sowsage

eddiememphis said:


> One of the first things I smoked in my GMG was cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled a pan with water, froze it, insulated it from the grate so it wouldn't melt by conduction. Swiss and cheddar. Smoked for two hours at 150°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh off the grill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About four hours later. I wiped the grease off, wrapped them in plastic and two in the fridge, two in the freezer.
> 
> Six days later started eating the refrigerated ones. Very tasty, smoky throughout. Very little difference in color from smoking day,
> 
> Ate the frozen ones much later but noticed no difference in taste or color.


I'm guessing the color development may come only when cold smoking. It was around 50° when I did mine so no oils/fats came to the surface of the cheese during the smoking process. Could be the same for the flavor as well.


----------



## phathead69

I've had a cpl batches come out of the smoker already colored up to some degree. While looking pretty I haven't really noticed a difference on taste between colored a lot and a little. I'm thinking air temp may have more to do with it. I smoke cheese 40F and below . Some has been 43 to 39 start to finish. Some started in low 30s. I always smoke for the 3 hour range.  Give it take 30minutes pending bed time or other obligations.


----------



## Sowsage

I'm thinking maybe I'll do a small batch and take a daily picture to show the development of color im getting over time. Maybe I'm the only one getting this for some odd reason


----------



## chopsaw

Sowsage said:


> Maybe I'm the only one getting this for some odd reason


I don't think you are . Thanks for the insight .


----------



## Sowsage

chopsaw said:


> Thanks for the insight


Your welcome. I thought this might help some people out. I know my first couple of rounds with cheese didnt go so well. Lol


----------



## SmokinAl

I smoke my cheese in my Lang & put the AMNPS in the firebox & let the smoker draw the smoke thru. By the time the smoke hits the cheese it's cooled down & any creosote that was produced gets stuck in the smoker before it hits the cheese. I make my lox this same way. Anyhow it has great color right off the bat, and you can eat it right out of the smoker. But I do let it mellow out in the fridge uncovered for a day, then vac pack most of it & eat the rest right away. And it does get a much deeper color the longer it sits in the fridge. I'll have to get some out for our Christmas guests, along with a Charcuterie board full of all the stuff I have dry aged this year in my curing chamber. No PR this year for Christmas!
I'm having ham sammies!
Al


----------



## zwiller

IMO you can run pellets in Al's big old Lang or a MES with long mailbox mod but for small smokers like MES without mod etc you want dust.  My last batch of pellet smoked cheese (2hrs smoked, 2hr outside rest, and 1 year old) cheese is edible.  Not ashtray but what I would call "rough".  Seems amateurish and keeps you from eating more.  Enter Todd's dust.  Totally pro wipe the floor with store bought or Hickory Farm.  Hard to stop eating.  I have done side by sides and with family and the difference is obvious and not subtle.  I run 2 rows for 5-6hrs.  

In terms of color, I get no where the level of color as I see posted on SMF but I do get SOME color and it mostly happens after some time.  Honestly, I could care less as I am all about the flavor.  If you want to boost color, I think you want some cherry.  Todd carries cherry dust.  I have not decided what I am running yet but am smoking around 10lbs cheese tomorrow.


----------



## Sowsage

zwiller said:


> IMO you can run pellets in Al's big old Lang or a MES with long mailbox mod but for small smokers like MES without mod etc you want dust.  My last batch of pellet smoked cheese (2hrs smoked, 2hr outside rest, and 1 year old) cheese is edible.  Not ashtray but what I would call "rough".  Seems amateurish and keeps you from eating more.  Enter Todd's dust.  Totally pro wipe the floor with store bought or Hickory Farm.  Hard to stop eating.  I have done side by sides and with family and the difference is obvious and not subtle.  I run 2 rows for 5-6hrs.
> 
> In terms of color, I get no where the level of color as I see posted on SMF but I do get SOME color and it mostly happens after some time.  Honestly, I could care less as I am all about the flavor.  If you want to boost color, I think you want some cherry.  Todd carries cherry dust.  I have not decided what I am running yet but am smoking around 10lbs cheese tomorrow.


Definitely want to give dust a try soon.  I honestly couldn't care less about color. But it does give it a nice "smoked cheese" look when giving out as gifts. I just thought it was interesting how the color develops way after the fact that its been smoked. I'll let you know when I run a batch with dust.


----------



## Hawging It

Sowsage said:


> I wanted to share a few pictures of color development on smoked cheese. I know there are a lot of people looking for nice color on there cheese the first time they try it. Only to find out the smoke flavor is really bitter and not exactly what they were looking for. So for any of you out there looking to cold smoke cheese for the first time just know the color will come with time. I smoked a batch of cheeses on Nov 10th and this is what it looks like right out if the smoker and then after a rest for a little over a month.
> 
> This is right out of the smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424529
> View attachment 424530
> 
> And here is the pepper jack I just sliced up. Much darker color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424531
> 
> 
> Here is some of the Swiss in the vac pac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424532
> View attachment 424533
> 
> These were smoked for 3.5 HR. They have great smoke flavor but didnt get the color until after a good rest. Thanks for looking.


Good stuff!


----------



## xray

Nice write up Sowsage. 

It definitely changes and darkens in color as it sits. You may not notice it if you check it daily, but if you have a block buried in the fridge for a year, you may go “Wow! When did smoke this!”

I run a tube in my propane smoker and my OKJ offset, depending on the outside temperature. I just go until the tube runs out, about 4 hours. No complaints here.

I’m thinking of trying a maze in the propane smoker, that way I could smoke when it’s a little warmer out because it probably won’t give off as much heat.


----------



## Sowsage

Hawging It said:


> Good stuff!


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage

xray said:


> Nice write up Sowsage.
> 
> It definitely changes and darkens in color as it sits. You may not notice it if you check it daily, but if you have a block buried in the fridge for a year, you may go “Wow! When did smoke this!”
> 
> I run a tube in my propane smoker and my OKJ offset, depending on the outside temperature. I just go until the tube runs out, about 4 hours. No complaints here.
> 
> I’m thinking of trying a maze in the propane smoker, that way I could smoke when it’s a little warmer out because it probably won’t give off as much heat.


Thanks xray. I dont have a tube but I love my maze!


----------

